# Not just IBS?



## FlowerFace (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi there. This is my first post on this forum. Im at my wits end and just need a bit advice and comfort from others in the same boat as me! 

I have always suffered from IBS-D (my mother suffers also). The usual triggers, Stress, Flying, certain foods, alcohol etc. However, a year ago I started getting severe pain in my upper stomach that travels down to around my belly button and to my right side. I have always had lower right side twinges when I have an IBS flare up, but recently it has been right down my right side. from under my breast bone to my hip.

I have had an endoscopy (down the throat), 3 x ultrasounds, blood tested for many different things, everything came back clear. only issues were, a little fat in my liver and my iron was slightly too high (was then tested for hemacromatosis which was clear My gallbladder, pancreas, kidneys, stomach, spleen all clear!! I was put on a course of PPI's to help with stomach acid.. which made no difference. I dont suffer from heart burn... the pain is like a bruised gnawing feeling. I have also noticed a lot of mucous in my bowel movements.

I do take paracetamol and codeine daily to help with IBS (no more than 3 doses per day) But have been advised this wouldnt cause stomach pain...

I do also drink more alcohol than recommended.. but for the past 3 weeks i have drank wine on 3 occasions and the pain is back worse than ever.

I have noticed coffee and fizzy drinks aggravate it a lot!

The pain is intermittent and changes location, but I was certain it is my stomach. My Dr is convinced it is "just IBS".

I feel at a complete loss. Has anyone else had these symptoms with "just IBS"?

Thanks for reading. J


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

barley water or Lipton tea strong with the bag open is great for Diarrhea. Try massaging the area on the right side clockwise. Don't drink any coffee until you're healed. Get over any mother traumas you might have. You are your own spirit and you must separate your karma from other people. in other words don't say "I have this pain/whatever because my mother had it."

Also exercise, shin raises by moving your toes up and down, this helps with certain fluids in the body.

Ok food, you must be eating more earthy foods for breakfast, walnuts, pistachios, avocado (female) almonds dates, figs, apples. Breakfast time sets the acid level in your stomach for that day. Highest choice is the almond, first protein should be almond.


----------

